# Help for an old egg



## smallieb (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't really know where to start...
I am just 43, eighteen months ago I had a failed pregnancy at almost 22 weeks. We have been trying for a baby ever since. In April this year i went to my GP and requested fertility tests. Both me an my partner was tested. He was fine and the consultant said my eggs were fine and I was ovulating. They have treated me with 50MG Clomifene for 4 months. I am half way through my treatment and have 2 months of tablets left. I have been told I will have to go private after this treatment. 
Having read some posts on FF I am confused and wondered if any of you can offer any advice?
My thoughts and questions are:
Do I go to a clinic in the Uk specilising in older women?
Or do I go abroad (Spain, Greece)?
I would like to try to concieve with my own eggs, but reading the posts this seems that this will be unlikley and its likely i will have to consider DE?. I am living in Manchester and funding IVF is and issue, so we can't afford the London clinics that seem to have the best outcomes for older women in this country. If anyone can advise me on any of these issues it would be a start in what I feel is going to be a long research project. My thoughts are If I  start researching now I might have some answers by the
end of my Clomifene treatment.


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Smallieb - firstly I am so sorry for your loss  

Just my thoughts on your questions;

*Do I go to a clinic in the Uk specilising in older women?* - I think this would be the best idea, but I do take your point that the most talked about clinics for older women are in London. However, i know some older women who have gone to Care (in Nottingham, but there is one in Manchester) and been successful with their own eggs.

*Or do I go abroad?* - there are many options with regard to clinics abroad and it would depend on whether you were using OE or DE as to what clinics people would recommend I think. Personally I would concentrate on OE or DE (one or the other) when researching clinics, i.e. don't try and cover all bases at once. DE brings up a whole other range of issues (e.g. anonymity) when it comes to choosing where you go for treatment.

* I would like to try to concieve with my own eggs, but reading the posts this seems that this will be unlikley and its likely i will have to consider DE?* There is no denying that using DE increases one's chances of success, but you have to be ready to move on from trying with your OE and it may be that you need to get closure on trying with your OE first. CARE clinics do a thing called PGD (sorry can't remember what it actually stands for) but basically that is a procedure whereby they test the embryos that you created for chromosomal abnormalities and only put back those embryos that are normal (or show no abnormalities). Have a look into this too - I say this because although it is expensive, it may be a way to find out the viability of your own eggs sooner rather than later. You have to be able to produce a certain number of eggs (and then embryos) to do this, which is why I didn't consider it - I only ever produced one or two eggs.

Obviously I am no expert, I can only give my opinions on what I've been through (and occasionally what others have been through), but hopefully that has given you some things to think about 

Take care and I'm sure others will be along to give further advice and opinions soon.

GIA Tooxx


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi SmallieB - all my fertility tests on NHS were great..FSH etc but when I got the fertility clinc my AMH tested very low which is a predictor of low ovarian reserve..basically means you may not produce loads of eggs I'd given stimming drugs. Have you had this and your Antral follicle count tested? They do this at CARE in Manchester as part of your initial consultation . Having these results gives you a good place  to start. My results (at 41) were all very low but I produced 4 "good eggs" which all fertilised SP there's hope. Coats at CARE for us about £3500 for ivf Inc ICSI plus  £550 for drugs. Nothing extra to pay for scans etc. Scary stuff ..there's a 40 plus thread using own eggs you might find useful

LJ x


----------



## smallieb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
Thank you so much for the information. I will continue to research the advice you have given me. I have also booked to see an holistic therapist for acupuncture as part of my journey. I will look up care in Mcr. I wish you the best of luck! xx


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi SmallieB - good luck with your research. I think its vital we know what our options are. Thanks to this site I found out about DHEA (supposed to improve egg quality / quantity) and have just had scan for second cycle - see my post below

Got 10 follies; 3 already at 17/18 and 2-3 others not far behind so hoping for 5-6 eggs (6 is target!). Last time pre-DHEA had 7 follies with 4 eggs collected so some improvement. EC Tuesday with ET probably Friday..this time next week I should be PUPO  

All the best

L x


----------

